# How many nodes should I have before flowering for SOG



## Briester Behemoth (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey guys, about to a grow log for a true SOG (17 plants in botanicare's 4x4 ebb and flow system). 
How many nodes would you guys have before putting into flower? 
or I guess a better way of saying this is what should the maximum distance be between the top node the bottom-most node?

I guess it might help to say that the strain is NYC Diesel


----------



## isthisinuse (Nov 23, 2010)

The number if nodes isn't important, focus more on how much of your screen is full, once your at about 75% flower


----------



## Serapis (Nov 23, 2010)

isthisinuse said:


> The number if nodes isn't important, focus more on how much of your screen is full, once your at about 75% flower


It's a SOG grow, not a SROG grow. 

It is going to depend on the type and the strain. Usually when a SOG candidate reaches about 6"-8", it is ready to be flowered. this especially true for numerous plants in a small area and/or if you are growinig single cola plants. If you are growing from cuttings, they are already sexually mature and can be flowered as soon as rooted.


----------



## dsnutts (Nov 23, 2010)

I second what serapis said, also most who grow sog will trim the bottom branches to encourage main cola growth. The key is keeping the canopy as even as possible.


----------



## theGREENmonster333 (Nov 23, 2010)

I third serapis lol different strains will be bushier or more stretched out creating nodes closer together or further apart. Once they reach desired height (i would say 8-10") flip em to flower and then trim off the lower third within 1-2 weeks. Bam.


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 23, 2010)

I 4th the snake


----------



## Briester Behemoth (Nov 26, 2010)

Well thanks for the input guys. 

I plan on using the stealth grow 602 led for this grow. The reason I'm doing SOG is I want to see how the yield is in the middle compared to the outside. 

Here are a few pics of setup. The pics are 4 days apart. Makes me think I should do a lot of trimming before throwing into flower


----------



## karr (Nov 27, 2010)

cover up or bury that rockwool IMO. Its asking for algee or even mold. Though if the water doesn't rise that high and it isnt wicking it up, then it should be ok.


----------



## Xare (Nov 27, 2010)

The Strain I grow in my hempy SOG will triple in height once its put into flower. 

Usually I start them off around 7 inches and they finish around 21. If you let them get too much taller the lower buds will not get good light. That is my experience with a 600 watt HPS.


----------



## theGREENmonster333 (Nov 27, 2010)

Xare said:


> The Strain I grow in my hempy SOG will triple in height once its put into flower.
> 
> Usually I start them off around 7 inches and they finish around 21. If you let them get too much taller the lower buds will not get good light. That is my experience with a 600 watt HPS.[/QUOTE
> 
> They're shouldn't really be any "lower" buds, just one big one on the top 2/3rd's of the plant. If you have some high quality reflective material around your plants in your grow area there should not really be a difference production wise. Also keep in mind that even with clones you can see variations in size and height.


----------



## theGREENmonster333 (Nov 27, 2010)

Although maybe that can be a problem with 2 foot colas lol


----------



## Briester Behemoth (Nov 28, 2010)

theGREENmonster333 said:


> Although maybe that can be a problem with 2 foot colas lol



haha we'll see if this LED can do that

Thanks for the input guys. I just did a little trimming and just put them into flower. So its ok to trim up until the 2nd week of flower right? Cuz if thats the case, I'll see how much height they gain in this week and trim accordingly. 

@karr: the top of the rockwool never gets wet anymore so ill just leave them uncovered for now. Might end up regreting that though, we'll see

it's ok to be jealous


----------



## theGREENmonster333 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ya that's kinda the industry standard.Between 1-2 weeks into flowering you should be done.


----------



## Xare (Dec 1, 2010)

theGREENmonster333 said:


> They're shouldn't really be any "lower" buds, just one big one on the top 2/3rd's of the plant. If you have some high quality reflective material around your plants in your grow area there should not really be a difference production wise. Also keep in mind that even with clones you can see variations in size and height.


 I used to lolly pop but I dont anymore. 

I strip fans on day 21 and day 45 of flower. 

See all that Mylar ?


----------



## HippySmoke (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh wow that is an amazing SOG setup... Impressive.


----------



## Briester Behemoth (Dec 6, 2010)

2 liter bottles eh?

not a bad idea considering the mj's root system likes to grow down more than out. 

Doesn't look like they're really light proof or are they?

Can you explain this?
+rep xare for your help so far


----------



## Xare (Dec 7, 2010)

I spray painted the bottom part that is not covered by the plastic. If you dont spray paint that part some green algae can grow where the light reaches. 

A better solution would be some inter-stackable white 64 ounce plastic containers. You know like those large Sour Cream containers for example. But the two liters were free and easier to come by. 

One gallon hempys will also work good. You will gain 25 % in yield for a 100% media increase. You can use milk jugs. Just spray paint the whole thing.


----------

